# Niko?



## christodd2627 (Oct 13, 2008)

I found this bike and I immediately liked it, but I can't find any info on it. It says Niko and it is made in Japan. It has a Euro BB, shimano and suntour everything. Araya 27s with smooth shimano hubs. It's impressive really, the only thing I think I have learned is that the frame style is called mixte. I'm posting some photos and I'm going to link my photobucket, if anyone can tell me about the company, age, etc, I would love to know. Yes I fix and sell bikes, but I like to have projects, and unfortunately selling finished bikes is the only way to fund new projects. I don't know if that's an issue, but I am not here to get group appraisles, or try and make this forum my personal CL. I like bikes, I like restoring them, fixing them, riding them. I really like old bikes and bringing them back to life, I especially love to see someone riding a bike that has been "brought back". here are some pics:









 

Thanks, 
Chris

http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n267/christodd2627/Niko/


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Oct 14, 2008)

I used to have Univega three speed with the same frame, forks, and handlebar assembly, and in the same color. I think it was 80's or 90's vintage. Mine was a 24 inch bicycle.


----------



## reelbikes (Oct 21, 2008)

*Niko bike*

Nico was a name that a southern california shop put on their house brand bike.
Bikecology (now Supergo) imported bikes from japan, mostly Centurions, and re-labeled them with the name niko.


----------

